# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming new build [advice please]



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2016)

At the end of this week I should receive all my new parts except a videocard.
(I don't have the money for a new videocard yet, gaming on my laptop for now.)
The parts I'm getting are in my system specs.
My question:

Before windows installation, what (important) settings do I need to change in the UEFI BIOS?
I never used UEFI before.


Thanks!


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 8, 2016)

The BIOS IS UEFI nothing to change there. I know with my Sabertooth I can't find much as far as the "criteria" for Fast Boot, Secure Boot. I just have one setting which was Fast Boot. So I will also wait to see what answers others provide better info. I mean I am running 2 850 EVO's in RAID 0 so it feels "fast" enough to me, but like you I want it set up right even if it means I have to format.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 9, 2016)

My parts will arrive tomorrow morning, so I can start building tomorrow!

So I should enable "Fast Boot" and "Secure Boot"... Anything else?

Also how do I know which XMP profile to use for my 3000MHz DDR4, or can I read that on the packaging?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Also how do I know which XMP profile to use for my 3000MHz DDR4, or can I read that on the packaging?



When setting XMP in bios, it is not multiple choice in most instances. The bios will read the sticks and offer usually only one profile to chose. Some sticks do come with multiple profiles for compatibility, but I usually find both worked fine for my needs. 

Time, date, XMP, save and install. You can turn on the other stuff after the install has completed.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2016)

Nothing to change in the BIOS except perhaps boot order to make sure the right drive is there. 

Sneeky has you covered on the ram... Most sticks only have a single XMP profile anyway... If you have two, either will work. Post install, just make sure the one you chose is its rated speeds. Done.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 9, 2016)

How about "AHCI" mode for my sata SSD and sata dvd drive, or will it be automatically set as "AHCI"?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 9, 2016)

As-long-as you're not planning to attempt a Windows 7 install, you don't need to make any more changes than already mentioned.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2016)

One more question, how do I get in the UEFI with my asus z170 pro gaming motherboard?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2016)

The same way you do with every single keyboard... delete (the keyboard wouldn't matter so long as it has a delete button...... and they all do).


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2016)

I assembled my PC and it's up and running! 

Only one problem now.... Internet speed..
I use powerline adapters from tp-link, the internet speed on my laptop is 40mb download wifi but my pc connected with a 5 meter lan cable to powerline adapter gets just over 1mb download speed! 

Is the lan cable too long?
Wrong lan cable?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2016)

LAN cable isn't too long.

Try another if you think its the wrong cable.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you have another cable or are you able to re-terminate? I almost wonder if its a straight thru or crossover and MDIX can't resolve full speed on your nic...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2016)

Although the instruction said they automatically pair, I pushed the small button on both powerline adapters, Edit: the speed now is around 10mb



EarthDog said:


> LAN cable isn't too long.
> 
> Try another if you think its the wrong cable.



I don't have another cable at the moment.
Should I buy an internal wifi adapter?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2016)

I wouldn't yet, no... you still have to troubleshoot. You don't have another cable laying around or that you can use?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I wouldn't yet, no... you still have to troubleshoot. You don't have another cable laying around or that you can use?



Yes I have another cable, but it's just too short

I will check the internet speed again tomorrow, going to bed now.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## wolar (Mar 11, 2016)

Maybe something wrong with the installation(drivers) or windows update automatically ?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Try another power socket for the power line adapters.


----------



## MrXD (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure if this is the case or not, but if you are running other powerlines in the house try disconnecting those ones and just using one on your computer to see if that fixes it.
If that's not the case I would try reinstalling the motherboard drivers, can even use the CD that came with the motherboard to install it.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the modem/router and powerline adapter in one corner of my livingroom (where the coax connection wall socket is) and have the other powerline adapter in other corner of the room (about 8-9 meters from each other). 
The 5 meter cable is a: Technetic patch lead 4pr utp cat5e.



MrXD said:


> Not sure if this is the case or not, but if you are running other powerlines in the house try disconnecting those ones and just using one on your computer to see if that fixes it.
> If that's not the case I would try reinstalling the motherboard drivers, can even use the CD that came with the motherboard to install it.



It is a new build, installed all drivers from the cd that came with the motherboard.

How good/bad is this? https://www.alternate.nl/ASUS/USB-A...-Fi-adapter/html/product/1195658?tk=7&lk=9534

Is it good enough for 40mb download speed?


----------



## wolar (Mar 11, 2016)

i don't see the reason for wifi.. cable should be more stable . Try re-installing the newest drivers for your ethernet and give it a go(maybe disconnect other devices and change port on router to eliminate those atleast)


----------



## MrXD (Mar 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It is a new build, installed all drivers from the cd that came with the motherboard.
> 
> How good/bad is this? https://www.alternate.nl/ASUS/USB-A...-Fi-adapter/html/product/1195658?tk=7&lk=9534
> 
> Is it good enough for 40mb download speed?



Yes that will be good enough for the speeds you want...I am not sure which windows you are running but with that particular Wi-Fi adapter people have been having issues with drivers while running it on Windows 8.1...and most likely 10 if that's the case. If you are on Windows 7 then you won't have any problems with drivers on that particular Wi-Fi adapter.  There are some mixed reviews on that adapter..I would suggest looking for a different one.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

wolar said:


> i don't see the reason for wifi.. cable should be more stable . Try re-installing the newest drivers for your ethernet and give it a go(maybe disconnect other devices and change port on router to eliminate those atleast)



I have changed the port on the router and have upgraded to the latest firmware of the powerline adapters.
Windows can't find a newer driver for my intel lan.



MrXD said:


> Yes that will be good enough for the speeds you want...I am not sure which windows you are running but with that particular Wi-Fi adapter people have been having issues with drivers while running it on Windows 8.1...and most likely 10 if that's the case. If you are on Windows 7 then you won't have any problems with drivers on that particular Wi-Fi adapter.  There are some mixed reviews on that adapter..I would suggest looking for a different one.



Thanks for that!
I'm running windows 8.1.

Ok looking for something else then, how about these, which is better:
https://azerty.nl/0-3764-470810/tp-...i-express-2-0-x1-802-11b-802-11g-802-11n.html

And this one? No antenna?
https://azerty.nl/0-3765-714774/int...2-11b-802-11a-802-11g-802-11n-802-11ac-b.html

Or:
https://www.alternate.nl/ASUS/PCE-N15/html/product/919452?tk=7&lk=9534


----------



## MrXD (Mar 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for that!
> I'm running windows 8.1.
> 
> Ok looking for something else then, how about these, which is better:
> ...



You're welcome 

Either the TP-Link TL-WN881ND or ASUS (PCE-N15)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok, just ordered the Asus PCE-N15 https://www.alternate.nl/ASUS/PCE-N15/html/product/919452?tk=7&lk=9534
I know there are AC adapters as well but since my phone and laptops do not support it I use N.
Have it tomorrow

Thanks!


----------



## MrXD (Mar 11, 2016)

Goodluck! and You're welcome


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

Getting my Asus wifi card today, should I place it in the highest pcie x1 slot?
I have three large pcie slots, when I buy a videocard later this year, can I stick it in the middle pcie slot? Is the slot in the middle x16 as well?

Board specs:
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (Single at x16, dual at x8/x8, ) 
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode, ) 
3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x1


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

I would suggest putting that wifi on the lower slot and videocard on the top single x16


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrXD said:


> I would suggest putting that wifi on the lower slot and videocard on the top single x16



If the middle pcie slot is x16 I prefer to put the videocard in there later on, since the top slot for the videocard is so tight/close to the cpu cooler, the middle slot gives me some more space.
My question now is, is the middle slot x16?


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

What motherboard are you using


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrXD said:


> What motherboard are you using


Asus Z170 Pro Gaming

I assume the top and middle are both x16 slots?


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> 
> I assume the top and middle are both x16 slots?



Correct they are both x16. You should be fine with the middle slot for the video card.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

MrXD said:


> Correct they are both x16. You should be fine with the middle slot for the video card.



I just "assumed" it, could not find it, did you find that somewhere on the internet?

Edit: I will put my wifi card in the bottom x4 slot then.


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I just "assumed" it, could not find it, did you find that somewhere on the internet?
> 
> Edit: I will put my wifi card in the bottom x4 slot then.



http://www.hardware-boom.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/sm.07_asZ170ProG_shem1_big.600.png


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

Changed my mind where to put the wifi card, I will put it in the top x16 slot, 
if I put it at the bottom slot it would be under the cooling fans of the videocard and may block airflow.


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Changed my mind where to put the wifi card, I will put it in the top x16 slot,
> if I put it at the bottom slot it would be under the cooling fans of the videocard and may block airflow.



It's entirely up to you, but I wouldn't be too worried about the Wi-Fi card blocking any kind of airflow since the card itself is pretty small/slim. You would be fine either way.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 12, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Changed my mind where to put the wifi card, I will put it in the top x16 slot,
> if I put it at the bottom slot it would be under the cooling fans of the videocard and may block airflow.


Dont.

If both slots are populated I believe they drop down to 8x. 2ND slot is 8x electrically max. You only lose 1-2%, but... why?

Gpu in first (grey) 16x slot, put that wifi card in the bottom one.

Read your manual on the slot breakdown...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 12, 2016)

You told him to use the middie slot thinking it's 16x, it's not...well, it is physically, but not electrically. Look at a picture of the back of his board on newegg.. notice the contact points stop halfway? Needs to go in top slot for best performance, even though the loss is only 1-2% as I said earlier. 

Anyway, it sounds like he stuck the gpu in the second slot? Not sure how the wifi card would block airflow from the first slot to the bottom one...

P4 - gpu in grey slot man.. wifi at the bottom. Done.

Edit: not sure why you deleted your post and reposted it after mine mrxd....lol!


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Dont.
> 
> If both slots are populated I believe they drop down to 8x. 2ND slot is 8x electrically max. You only lose 1-2%, but... why?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tried to get him to use the first slot but he seems to prioritize airflow/heat more than anything else. Having the network card on the bottom wouldn't have blocked that much airflow that much to the point it would hinder performance. But if it helps him sleep better at night 1-2% is what it will cost him.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Anyway, it sounds like he stuck the gpu in the second slot? Not sure how the wifi card would block airflow from the first slot to the bottom one...



There is a x1 slot under the middle x16.
So the videocard should be on top for best performance?
Board specs:
*2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16* (Single at x16, dual at x8/x8, ) 
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode, ) 
3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x1

I will only buy/use one videocard, so the middle slot _should_ be x16 as well or no?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 12, 2016)

No.. it's 8x. As I just said, look at the back of the board and see how it's wired, it physically CAN'T provide 16x lanes.

Gpu in top (grey) pcie slot, wifi at bottom. Done.


----------



## MrXD (Mar 12, 2016)

If you are worried about the obstruction of the airflow having the GPU on the top slot..don't be.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ok I got the wifi card installed in the lowest x1 PCIE slot, internet speed is as it should be
Thanks guys!

Another small issue, my new PC build starts up slower than my ROG laptop, both are windows 8.1 fully updated and both have fast start up enabled.
My new build has a samsung 850 pro 512GB, my laptop has a LiteOn(plextor) SSD for OS.
Fast boot enabled in UEFI on my new build, and about the same startup programs.

@EarthDog any ideas?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2016)

As I mentioned in the previous post, my laptop starts up faster than my new build, now I just found out that is does not boot UEFI


----------

